# Do It Again 5-23-13



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

In the water at daylight and had a great ride out. Slick as glass. Spent the morning deepdropping. The bite was kinda slow for us but we kept moving around and managed a few. Picked a few jacks but they seemed hard to find. 











































A bucket came floating by and found this hanging out under it. Not a really big one but still a nice surprise.
Thought that there may be a wahoo under it so I dropped a jig with no wire on it and sure enough it got bit. But it didn't last long before I was cut off. I didn't have the first piece of wire in the boat. So the wahoo one that time.












Got back on the trailer at dark. Great time on the water.
I did get too use my auto pilot for the first time and it worked perfectly. When we turned north for home we had 47 miles ahead of us. I turned it on and never touched the wheel until I got to the pass. My largest XTE was 108' but stayed mostly around 30'. I never expected it to work that good. Can't wait to go again.


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Awesome trip!!! What autopilot did you end up getting?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Raymarine S1000


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice mess of fish!! Beautiful day out there.


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

jlw1972 said:


> Raymarine S1000


Sweet! That's the same one I have. I love it


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Very nice mess of fish !! Thanks for the report


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job Joey, y'all knocked em out.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks like a fun day Joey. Glad the AP worked for ya!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for looking everyone.


----------



## reel trouble (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice catch...where do you live in Bay Minette. I live in Stockton. I e been offshore fishing all my life. I have a 28 hydrasport with twin Hondas. It's in the shop now but we need to hook up and go. Ill pm you my cell.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

reel trouble said:


> Nice catch...where do you live in Bay Minette. I live in Stockton. I e been offshore fishing all my life. I have a 28 hydrasport with twin Hondas. It's in the shop now but we need to hook up and go. Ill pm you my cell.


Reel trouble I live in Rabun. Just north of I-65.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Beautiful day on the water and a fine box of to boot. Looks like heaven to me ! Good job Joey !!!


----------



## tbyrd212 (Jul 29, 2012)

Great box of meat. I cant wait to get out there more myself. Great job!!!


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Awesome catch! Looked liked an amazing day out there with blue skies and calm water.... Can't beat it! What did you catch the Mahi on? You throw a top water lure near the bucket, or troll around it?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Good looking mess of fish nice work! Yep they say once you go autopilot you never go back...I love mine it's like having another person on the boat


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

bigtallluke said:


> Awesome catch! Looked liked an amazing day out there with blue skies and calm water.... Can't beat it! What did you catch the Mahi on? You throw a top water lure near the bucket, or troll around it?


Dolphin was caught on a Ballyhoo & Blue/white Sea witch. I have to keep trolling simple due to the fact that I don't know what I'm doing. But it worked this time.

Thanks for all the replies.


----------

